# Camping Cabo de Gata for a winter stay



## Henrysmum (Apr 14, 2009)

Has anyone any experience of this campsite for a long winter stay?


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Can PM you no of small private site in Algarve, ideal for winter but not commercial. Elec/water etc and very reasonable also very safe.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Henrysmum said:


> Has anyone any experience of this campsite for a long winter stay?


I don't have experience of a long winter stay at Cabo do Gato but I did go there on 1st Feb 2010 for an afternoon of running. We parked up the car in the car park where the motorhomes were. There were about 8-10 motorhomes parked up there all with foreign number plates. It was a very beautiful place to stay.

Photo here but not very good.
http://picasaweb.google.es/pathfind...IjntvCH-8CG7QE&feat=email#5434476675804284626

Julie


----------



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Camping Cabo De Gata*

Hello

we stayed there for a month in January this year, we found the site really good, the showers etc were clean (and hot), the pitches are a decent size and the owner Fernando was really good to deal with i.e. he gave us a good deal on our rate.
If you take bikes the main supermarket is approx a 10 minute cycle or you can cycle into the village through the greenhouses it has a market on a Saturday morning with all the usual fresh fruit and veg.
If you take a car with you it does make a great base, we hired a car and it was delivered to us at the camp.
We met a lot of lovely people who have been going back to this site over winter for many years.
So what I would say is that at some point we will go back.

Cheers.......Still Smiling


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi we used to stiop for just a few nights, December/January, the site was ok but got very windy at times, noticed a few long termers (caravans) awnings ripped off.

regards


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

I don't mean to paint a black picture but we were going to stay there for 6 weeks 4 years ago. We met loads of campers that said it was in the middle of nowhere and you need transport car or motorbike to get out & about. In the end we did not go and over the years have been told the same thing, by loads more campers. 

We also know a few that love it. Sorry for bad press.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------

